# Combining Power Tools and Planes



## donwilwol

Wayne, do you have a dedicated woodworking library? I'd love to have your collection of books and woodworking dvd's. (one of those #62s would be nice too) Thanks for the review.


----------



## WayneC

I have book case dedicated to woodworking…. Crappy camera at the moment so the photo sucks. Think I am going to pre-order a new iPhone on Friday to resolve the camera issue…


----------



## donwilwol

Being a microsoft employee I must protest ;-)
http://www.boston.com/business/technology/articles/2011/10/06/mangoupdateforwindowsphoneishardtoresist/?p1=News_links


----------



## WayneC

Being an HP employee, I am still crying in my WebOS beer…..

The iPhone is an excellent camera. I had a 4 which was recently stolen and I have been liveing with a 3gs until the new phones came out. The camera on the 3gs sucks compared to the 4….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wayne - the stuff you're reviewing is practically pre-revolution, meaning from the last moments before the widespread resurgence of hand tools (Silver Age?) we're now in. It'd be interesting to see someone tune and use a crappy 4, but the omission of the additional details you mention tells me the DVD is a nice try for it's day but hardly comprehensive by today's standard. Great review, thanks.


----------



## WayneC

Actually I am hoping this helps steer people towards some of the other videos out there. The stuff by Jim Kingshott was filmed at the same time but holds its own with some of the best stuff out currently. I will get to the more recent videos.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I hope it does, too. You're right, there is lots to see out there that is great quality to improve the work coming out of lots of modern shops!


----------

